# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  نكت مضحكه

## الولهان

*1-مزارع غور الصافي رجع البيت زعلان سالته مرته مالك**زعلان قلها ضاع الحمار** , 
**قالتله ولا يهمك اي والله دخلتك علي بتسوى 100 حمار** 
**
**2-مرة واحد ماشي وقف تكسي وسأل السائق: فاضي؟ جاوب السائق: ايوه فاضي. قله** 
**الماشي: طيب انزل تمشى معي** 

**3-واحد اردني عم تمدحو مرته: انت شجاع وبطل**قالها : أصلا انا كنت شهيد بمعركة** 
**الكرامة** 

**4-طفيلي سأل لبناني ليه ما**تصلي معنا؟ قال انا مسيحي قله عادي هاي انا طفيلي** 

**5-واحد محشش ... ما شي في**البيت ضرب في أمه وقالت له أمه عمى اللي يعميك ... مو** 
**شايفني؟، قال لها المحشش**والله شايفك بس مو متذكر وين** 

**6-محشش سأل بنت عن اسمها قالتلو... أسماء**قلها... يعني مافي اسم محدد** 
**7-محشش سال بنت عن اسمها قالتلو... انطم قلها ...عاشت**الاسامي** 

**8-طياره هلوكبتر رابطه سوداني وبتطلعه وتنزله بالبحر ليش ؟ دعاية**ليبتون** 

**9-اردني ولبناني مضيعين زوجاتهم في أحد الاسواق .. الاردني بيسأل**اللبناني**: 
**مرتك ايش لابسه .. قاله: بلوزة قصيرة شفافة وشورت جينز ضيق .. وإنت**مرتك ايش** 
**لابسه .. قاله: سيبك منها خلينا ندور على مرتك**.*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

_



9-اردني ولبناني مضيعين زوجاتهم في أحد الاسواق .. الاردني بيسألاللبناني: 
مرتك ايش لابسه .. قاله: بلوزة قصيرة شفافة وشورت جينز ضيق .. وإنتمرتك ايش 
لابسه .. قاله: سيبك منها خلينا ندور على مرتك.

5-واحد محشش ... ما شي فيالبيت ضرب في أمه وقالت له أمه عمى اللي يعميك ... مو 
شايفني؟، قال لها المحششوالله شايفك بس مو متذكر وين


_

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## شمعة امل

هاهاهاها
  :SnipeR (62): 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ريمي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلو

ونكتة مني كمان:

خبر عاجل
مقتل جندي اسرائيلي بسبب انزلاقة في الحمام
وعباس يؤكد ان البليط من
"حماس"

----------


## حلم حياتي

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الولهان

شكرا شباب 

بنوعدكو بجديد

----------


## عُبادة

> حلو
> 
> ونكتة مني كمان:
> 
> خبر عاجل
> مقتل جندي اسرائيلي بسبب انزلاقة في الحمام
> وعباس يؤكد ان البليط من
> "حماس"


هههههههههههههههههههههه
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## الولهان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_هههههههههههههههههههههه

_


 حلو

----------


## الولهان

:SnipeR (28):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):  :SnipeR (93):

----------


## عاشقة ريان

هههههههههههههههه

يسلمو

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

*6-محشش سأل بنت عن اسمها قالتلو... أسماء**قلها... يعني مافي اسم محدد 

اكيد صارت بالمنتدى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه

يسلمووووووووووووووو
*

----------


## عاشق الحصن

عنجد حلوووووووووووووووووين يعطيك العافيه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هههههههههههههههههه
 :Bl (11):  :Bl (11):  :Bl (11): 
حلوين مشكور

----------


## ayhamco

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهاي كمان نكته مني:
في اربع سودانيات نايمات جنب بعض ومتغطيين بفرش احمر ..........ليه؟؟؟؟
بعملوا دعايه كيت كات

----------


## الولهان

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وهاي كمان نكته مني:
> في اربع سودانيات نايمات جنب بعض ومتغطيين بفرش احمر ..........ليه؟؟؟؟
> بعملوا دعايه كيت كات


 :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:

----------

